# 13849 Generelle Frage



## eloelo (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setze mich seit kurzer Zeit mit 13849 und sistema auseinander und habe da noch einige Lücken die ich hoffe schließen zu können. Mir ist noch einiges unklar wie genau die vorgehensweise von Sicherheitsfunktionen bis hin zur PL.

Ich habe mir mal ein Beispiel ausgedacht. Ich habe einen Rundschalttisch (elektrischer Motor) dieser Tisch dreht eine Aufnahme von einer Station zur anderen. Insgesamt habe ich 3 Stationen. Die erste hat 2 pneumatische Zylinder, die zweite Station ebenfalls (allerdings ein etwas anderer Aufbau) und die dritte Station hat eine Elektroachse. mit Zylinder.

Um den Rundschalttisch ist eine Umhausung mit trennenbarer Schutzeinrichtung (Schutztürschalter mit Zuhaltung).

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird doch als erstes mal das Risiko analysiert. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Ich habe jetzt mal für die Station 1 und 2 einen PLr von c ausgerechnet und für Station 3 einen PLr von d.
Der Rundschalttisch würde ich ebenfalls mit PLr d festlegen.

Als nächstes bestimme ich dann die Sicherheitsfunktion wie z.B. Sicheres Abschalten das Rundschalttische bei Schutztür öffnen"

Habe ich das bis jetzt soweit richtig versanden oder könnt ihr mir jetzt schon ein paar Tipps geben wie es richtig gehört. 
Möchte jetzt erstmal noch nicht weitere Fragen stellen da es sonst zu unübersichtlich wird.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

*Seminar, Schulung*

Hallo,

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41673

oder auch andere... :wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

oder hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33983


----------



## Safety (15 Januar 2011)

*Zusammenhang DIN EN ISO 12100-1/-2 14121-1 13849-1/-2*



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich setze mich seit kurzer Zeit mit 13849 und sistema auseinander und habe da noch einige Lücken die ich hoffe schließen zu können. Mir ist noch einiges unklar wie genau die vorgehensweise von Sicherheitsfunktionen bis hin zur PL.
> 
> ...


   Hallo ich erkläre mal den Anlauf,

  also ausgehend von der „ Strategie zur Risikominderung“ aus der DIN EN ISO 12100-1 Abschnitt 5 wird eine Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 14121 durchgeführt.  Es wird festgestellt welche Gefährdungen vorliegen und das Risikoeingeschätzt  und bewertet. Dies alles wird ohne jegliche Schutzmaßnahmen durchgeführt  und dann stellt man sich die Frage ob eine Risikominderung erforderlich ist. 
  Wenn ja greift das 3-Schritt-Verfahren 
  1.     1.  Inhärent sichere Konstruktion
  2.      2.  Technische Schutzmaßnahme
  3.      3.  Benutzerinformation
  Hier kommt dann bei Schritt 2 die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und auch -2 ins Spiel.
  1.       Identifizieren der notwendigen Sicherheitsfunktionen, die durch die SRP/CS ausgeführt werden
  2.       Für jede Sicherheitsfunktion die geforderten Eigenschaften festlegen
  3.       Bestimmen des erforderlichen Performance Levels PLr 
  4.       Gestaltung und technische Realisierung der Sicherheitsfunktion: Identifizieren der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile der Steuerung (SRP/CS), welche die Sicherheitsfunktion ausführen
  5.       Ermittlung des Performance Levels PL der Sicherheitsfunktion unter Berücksichtigung der Kategorie, der MTTFd, des DCavg und des CCF der SRP/CS
  6.       Verifikation des PL für die Sicherheitsfunktion: Ist PL ≥ PLr 
  7.       Validierung: Sind alle Anforderungen erreicht worden?
  8.       Sind alle Sicherheitsfunktionen analysiert worden?  

  Jetzt kommst Du wieder mit Fragen!


----------



## snake_1842 (19 April 2012)

Wie realisiere ich den Fall eines Bauteilwechsels? Ich hab einen Schalter, dessen Lebensdauer ich einfach nicht hoch genug kriege! Besteht die Möglichkeit das irgendwie mit einzuplanen? Weil ein auto fährt ja auch nicht 20 jahre mit der selben Bremsflüssigkeit!


----------



## kpf (19 April 2012)

*Din en 12100:2010*

Ähh.. sorry... aber ...
es gilt doch nur noch die DIN EN ISO 12100:2010, die die alten DIN EN ISO 12100-1, -2 und 14121-1 zusammenfasst und abgelöst hat, oder?


----------



## Safety (19 April 2012)

Hallo kpf,
laufen bis 30.11.2013 parallel.


----------



## Safety (19 April 2012)

> Wie realisiere ich den Fall eines Bauteilwechsels? Ich hab einen Schalter, dessen Lebensdauer ich einfach nicht hoch genug kriege! Besteht die Möglichkeit das irgendwie mit einzuplanen? Weil ein auto fährt ja auch nicht 20 jahre mit der selben Bremsflüssigkeit!


 
Hallo,
ich kann Deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz folgen, geht es Dir um den T10d  Wert oder hast Du Probleme mit dem MTTFd Wert.
Wenn es um den T10d Wert geht, wenn dieser unter 20 Jahren ist musst Du in der BA ein Vermerk machen dass dieser Schalter nach X Jahren raus muss.
Beim MTTFd Wert würde ich mal einen Berührungslosen Vollelektronischen versuchen.


----------



## Klopfer (19 April 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann Deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz folgen, geht es Dir um den T10d  Wert oder hast Du Probleme mit dem MTTFd Wert.
> Wenn es um den T10d Wert geht, wenn dieser unter 20 Jahren ist musst Du in der BA ein Vermerk machen dass dieser Schalter nach X Jahren raus muss.
> Beim MTTFd Wert würde ich mal einen Berührungslosen Vollelektronischen versuchen.



Moin,

sorry, dass ich korrigieren muss, aber der Hinweis in die BA kommt rein wenn der T10d Wert kleiner ist als die Lebensdauer der Maschine (Siehe Grenzen der Maschine). Das ist der leidliche Kunstgriff hinter dem Wort "Wartungsfrei". "Wartungsfrei" bedeutet bloß, dass ein Bauteil eben nicht aufgrund fehlender Wartung innerhalb der Lebensdauer des Gesamtkunstwerks verreckt (oder verrecken sollte, aber Schwund ist immer).

Ein extrem niedriger T10d Wert deutet darauf hin, dass ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil häufig betriebsmäßig geschaltet wird. Ein Ausweg ist der Weg von Safety, also ein rein elektronisches Bauelement zu benutzen, das keinem mechanischen Verschleiß unterliegt. Das geht bei Türschaltern recht einfach. Häufiger ist aber die Aktorik das Problem. Hier kann man, um das sicherheitsrelevante Bauteil zu "schonen", dieses nur im Gefahrenfalle schalten. Betriebsmäßig wird dann ein zusätzliches nicht sicherheitsgerichtetes Bauteil "zerlegt" sprich geschaltet.

MfG

Alex


----------



## snake_1842 (20 April 2012)

ok da es ein schalter zum abführen der gesamten Spannung von sagen wir mal 40 kv sein soll gibt es leider nur elektromechnische Komponenten, aber danke für die Antwort.. jetzt müsst ihr mich nur noch mit der abkürzung BA vertraut machen aber wie ich das hier so tippe denke ich das das Betriebsanleitung hzeißen soll!!

ja und ich bekomme aufgrund der niedrigen B10d werte einen niedrigen T10 und einen niedrigen MTTFd, der mir dann unter 20 a rutscht


----------



## Safety (21 April 2012)

Hallo Klopfer,
danke für den Hinweis!
Wenn die Maschinenlebenszeit unter dem T10d Wert liegt muss man hier nichts machen.
Auf Deutsch wenn ich keine 50 werde, kann ich nicht den 51 feiern.


----------

